# Chef from Texas



## RickfromTexas (Mar 12, 2016)

I am thinking of moving Phuket area. Does anyone know of any chef openings or soeone who needs for a private chef. Maybe someone wants to open an American Regional food restaurant. I have thirty some years in Hotel and Resorts including banquets and fine dining. Also have .and beverage management experience. Let me know if anyone has needs or knows of someone. I may have to settle for a reirement visa instead of a work visa. Thanks Rick


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

RickfromTexas said:


> I am thinking of moving Phuket area. Does anyone know of any chef openings or soeone who needs for a private chef. Maybe someone wants to open an American Regional food restaurant. I have thirty some years in Hotel and Resorts including banquets and fine dining. Also have .and beverage management experience. Let me know if anyone has needs or knows of someone. I may have to settle for a reirement visa instead of a work visa. Thanks Rick


I think you will struggle to get a work permit in this field. Thailand protects it's citizen by restricting work opportunities for foreigners on a massive scale (rightly so in my opinion). In general, if a Thai is capable of performing a particular task - a foreigners chance is vastly reduced and as Thai's can cook (and cook well) I seriously doubt you will be able to continue as a chef here.

Looking at the last link first I suspect you would fall under category B

Here are some useful links
Thai Work Permit Basics | ThaiEmbassy.com
All About Work Permits | ThaiEmbassy.com
Prohibited Occupations in Thailand | Thai Work Permit


----------



## ID fatigue (Apr 24, 2016)

neilr said:


> I'm no attorney, and certainly not an expert on Thai law. I can't help wondering though if he if couldn't squeeze into category C by "selling food, beverages that promote tourism"??


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Thais figure they can do the same.
To become a chef, you almost have to won your own business along with a Thai partner. Having a "trusted" Thai business partner can still be very hazardous to your wealth.


----------

